

I love my ridiculous Neptune Pine - MilnerRoute
https://e14n.com/evan/note/KpWSklyGQUebQUBFq38eBw

======
JoeAltmaier
Not quite right. Maybe "I like my Pine" or "I'm intrigued by my Pine"

~~~
marvy
Come now. He's giving up his iPhone to use it, despite some glaring flaws it
has. Is that not love? :)

------
evanprodromou
This is me. I do love it.

